# future of 2nd init ROMS in regards to battery life?



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

I was just wondering...I have tried a few of the 2nd init ROMs, including CM4DX and MIUI, and from what I've seen, they are awesome. The problem that I have is that I work out in the field, and will often times be away from any charging station for 8 hours or more. On days with fairly heavy use, or poor reception (searching for towers), my battery will die, long before my day is over. Don't get me wrong, I'm not *****ing about the ROMs....they are great. I'm just wondering if there is anything coming down the pipe that will allow me to be able to take advantage of these ROMs, without having to carry a second battery with me.

Thanks....


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Seeing as how all the 2nd init ROM's will be switching over to the GB kernel, the battery life will for sure get a little better. if you really like the roms, try using Juice defender to help with the batt life until then. It will shut off data while the screen is off or until a certain interval of time which you set, to check for emails and things like that.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

The battery life on revs Cm7 with the gingerbread kernel is amazing.


----------



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> The battery life on revs Cm7 with the gingerbread kernel is amazing.


That's great news....can you define "amazing"?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

"ChaosX said:


> That's great news....can you define "amazing"?


Well, i'm running an extended battery and could not get more than 12 to 14 hours on any 2nd init ROM. (tried them all) I have averaged at least 20 hours a day the past week or so on it with basically the same usage as it had always been  it may not be as good as .602 yet, but it is definitely to the point that it can be used as a daily driver


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

This was with pretty moderate use on stock battery. I'm using Jakebite's uv 1Ghz mod and I calibrated the battery. Seems good. Only drains quick if I'm hounding the crap out of my phone. Just like I could drain stock .602 just as fast when using the phone heavily. Idk I'm happy with trading off battery for performance, I understand some people aren't however.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

In my opinion, battery life on the GB kernel is better than the Froyo kernel, but not amazing by any means. Today my usage was light (except for a long phone call). Here are my stats:
At 40% after 11 hours on battery
47 minutes of calls
56 minutes of screen on
GPS, sync, and wifi off all day.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ChaosX said:


> I was just wondering...I have tried a few of the 2nd init ROMs, including CM4DX and MIUI, and from what I've seen, they are awesome. The problem that I have is that I work out in the field, and will often times be away from any charging station for 8 hours or more. On days with fairly heavy use, or poor reception (searching for towers), my battery will die, long before my day is over. Don't get me wrong, I'm not *****ing about the ROMs....they are great. I'm just wondering if there is anything coming down the pipe that will allow me to be able to take advantage of these ROMs, without having to carry a second battery with me.
> 
> Thanks....


Id imagine it will get better over time, I hear the gingerbread version of 2nd-init roms has helped the battery life a bit. What I personally recommend though is just buying a second battery(~$6) & a charger(~$10). You would get double the battery life. I just carry the second battery in my wallet, or leave it in my car.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 2169


I get amazing battery on GB kernel with 2nd init with jake bites undervolt :grin2:

I was at about 60% in this pic,


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're really away from any charging opportunities, the seidio 2600 mAh battery is the way to go. Look for it on Amazon. And get juice defender plus. And jakebites mods. And I use Quick Clock Advanced in battery saver mode. I don't even bring my car charger in the work truck with me anymore. On cm7gb


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

I've never used the original CM4DX, but I am using the gingerbread version and the battery life is manageable but still not quite as good as roms like Apex or Shuji. Typically on my usage I can get about 12-14 hours out of it before I have to start thinking about charging it. This typically consists of a lot of gtalk, checking in on my godville character, some web browsing etc.

They are getting there, but not quite there yet.

CM7GB/DroidX


----------

